# can i throw a 255/40/20 tire on a 20x10 wheel??



## timmyz745li (Dec 21, 2006)

can i throw a 255/40/20 tire on a 20x10 wheel?? I want to keep as much sidewall due to bent wheel problems in the past. Is this doable. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The tire size of 255/40R20 has a recommended rim width range of 8.5"-10.0", so yes, that tire size will fit that wheel.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## timmyz745li (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks


----------

